# How to get motivated to lose weight and tone up....



## LexLex74 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I've been trying for years to loose some weight and tone up my body. I find difficult to motivate. Also I'm lacking with energy as in my late 30's. My metabolism is too slow and I feel constantly tired. I need some motivation combined with some enhancers to help me combat tiredness. Also I waned to ask if anyone in this forum has used unitedpharmacies.co.uk (UP), are they reliable and selling genuine stuff.

Kind regards...

Lex  :confused1: :huh:


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Think of someone you hate  or think about the way you look and how many complimants you'd get if you changed! Ya UP seem to be ok never ordered off them but a lot on here have.


----------



## LexLex74 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanx, I'll try with complements as I do get them on and off.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Mabye post your diet up mate, that could be a reason for lacking energy and no motivation. Also comes down to how committed you are to achiving your goals.

My best advice would be to keep a clear mind, eat right and train hard mate.

Good luck!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Take a pic and look at it for the third person. Think what advise you would offer that person and look at the task as if you where the trainer


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Late 30's here too mate.

It's a hard but worth it in the long run.

2 years ago I was a 36-38 waist

Drop cals slowly or you will slow metabolism too quickly & stall

http://dailyburn.com/ is free & easy calorie/meal planner


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

sounds like u need to adjust your diet, either not eating enough or not enough of the right foods if tiredness is a issue.

Edit: take alittle time to look through the forum, u will find some helpful info


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I think motavation comes from your mind, you gotta think gym and push your self, no matter how bad the weather, how much of a ****ty day you have had force your self there, also the same with the diet, if you get 5 or 6 small meals in and train you will soon lose weight and hopefully your frame of mind will become stronger, be postive, you can t want it that bad if you dont go for it, and you cant expect change if you do nothing about it, keep a cheat day on the weekend to give you somit to look forward to, you have to fuel your body to get that metabolism shifting pal...

Watch youtube videos, or active channels, bbing , fitness videos, all these things where people have great bodies, see how they have had to change there life styles to look that good, find a picture of someone who inspires you, stick the fooking thing next to your bed if it inspires you to eat right and get to the gym, also dont buy no crap, if theres no crap in the cubords you wont eat it, get some fruit n veg in your diet, good clean carbs, lean proteins, all the info you need is on these boards, and the internets full of info...

WOW, that was a rant, good luck mate, just tryed to help you get motivated like you asked...


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> Mabye post your diet up mate, that could be a reason for lacking energy and no motivation. Also comes down to how committed you are to achiving your goals.
> 
> My best advice would be to keep a clear mind, eat right and train hard mate.
> 
> Good luck!


x2


----------



## LexLex74 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahhh thanx guys so much, you all look super fit so guess I have to keep up with you lot.... x


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

uv gota wake up and say im going to be a champion!!


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

listen to as much gangstar rap as possible.


----------



## LexLex74 (Apr 13, 2011)

bully said:


> uv gota wake up and say im going to be a champion!!





pumphead said:


> listen to as much gangstar rap as possible.


Thanks guys, I'll combine all suggestions... i feel better getting positive responses...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its an old post...and some of the stuff i wrote makes me cringe....but it may help

excuse bad spelling

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/4950-getting-into-zone-secret-success.html


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ps

tiredness comes quite often from bad diet choices and toxins released because of these choices

eating healthy clean WHOLE foods...nothing proced, caffeen based....high sugar and/or sweetener content

the list goes on

try googling macrobiotics....its a lifestyle choice that makes one feel great, and you lose weight slowly without actually dieting!!!!

it has completely cured my ulcerative collitis....and i feel like a teenager, rather than late 30's!!!


----------



## davieez (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought a treadmill last year and used it a bit and then stopped using it. recently ive started up again however this time i bought a heart rate monitor which straps around my chest and sends a wireless signal to the treadmill so i can see how hard my heart is working. i can't tell you how much of a difference it has made to my workouts, being able to physically see how hard i am working has given me that extra motivation to keep going and not stop. Also if my heart drops below a certain level i know to work a bit harder to get it to where it needs to be. Still a long way off from getting to where i want to be but so far so good


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, I know im a bit younger but i came from a huge fat body to my new figure and motivation came from a 4 weekly picture journal and looking at my self in the mirror every day when i woke up and pointing out to my self all of the ugly flaws then setting about fixing them, and in terms of lack of energy quit white (GI) carbs sugar and processed food and buy some "caffine pro" from Myprotein then will light a rocket under you  Good luck


----------



## LexLex74 (Apr 13, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Hi, I know im a bit younger but i came from a huge fat body to my new figure and motivation came from a 4 weekly picture journal and looking at my self in the mirror every day when i woke up and pointing out to my self all of the ugly flaws then setting about fixing them, and in terms of lack of energy quit white (GI) carbs sugar and processed food and buy some "caffine pro" from Myprotein then will light a rocket under you  Good luck


 wowww you look brilliant, I have started bit of exercising (have downloaded good app that gives me random exercises every day)... with food I have bad habit cant eat in the morning then i stuf my self in the evening.... i'll try caffeine pro... thanks


----------

